# Sackerl gut ausschneiden und Kanten wie in Prospekt



## atomicfan (21. November 2005)

ich würde gerne das sackerl ausschneiden und die kanten entweder ganz schön haben oder so wie man es öfters in prospekten sieht mit so einem rand der etwas leuchtet umranden.

bisher hab ich probiert mit den lassos, zauberstaben auszuschneiden wurde alles nicht schön , dann mit extrahieren aber auch da war das ergebniss nicht optimal

hat wer eine idee wie man sowas schön ausschneiden kann?


----------



## Vale-Feil (21. November 2005)

Ich Ich . Mit einer Maske. Ich möchte dich aber auf diee Netique § 12 hinweis die besagt, dass man groß und klein schreiben soll. Benutze bei der Maske die Suchfunktion dieses Forums.


----------



## atomicfan (21. November 2005)

Ok, und wie heißt diese Maske?


----------



## Philip Kurz (21. November 2005)

*Ebenenmaske*, _die; -,-n PHOTOSHOP_ Mit einer Ebenenmaske können Sie eine Ebene oder einen Ebenensatz ganz oder teilweise verdecken. Ferner können Sie eine Ebenenmaske bearbeiten, um den Maskierungsbereich zu erweitern oder zu verkleinern.


----------



## schutzgeist (21. November 2005)

Spätestens bei der Folie oben wirst du denk ich Probleme bekommen, weil sie transparent ist und der doch recht unvorteilhafte Hintergrund durchscheint...


----------



## atomicfan (21. November 2005)

ja eben ich dachte das es da irgendwelche tricks geben würde um das schön zu machen

hast vielleicht eine idee?


----------



## schutzgeist (21. November 2005)

Wenn du das Säckchen noch da hast (vorrausgesetzt das Bild ist von dir  ) es eventuell mal  mit einem neutralen Hintergrund nochmal fotografieren.


----------



## atomicfan (21. November 2005)

nur zur klarstellugn das ist weihrauch und keinerlei anderweitiges zeug  

ist für unseren pfarrer der möchte eine art blatt für die anwendung des weihrauches in der adventszeit machen, daher hab ich die grafik übernommen.

nochmal fotographieren geht nicht da wir die photos von dem händler bekommen haben


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2005)

Hai,

wenns nur um das Weihrauch, den Weihrauch (?) geht, dann schua mal in die Google Bildersuche. Unter Gross und unter alle bekommst du mehrere Bilder mit verpacktem Weihrauch und auch lose.

(Die Knarren kannst du ja überschlagen   )

Ciao Stefan


----------



## atomicfan (21. November 2005)

aber leider nicht diese sorten in der größe, hab schon gesucht und deshalb vom händler fotos angefordert.

dachte aber eigentlich die wären schon ausgeschnitten


----------



## schutzgeist (21. November 2005)

Huch, sah für mich eher aus wie Kandiszucker   

Da find ich das z.B. schicker als das Bild (vorallem, weil man mehr erkennt):
Google, 4. Treffer
http://www.kikelandia.de/images/aden-weihrauch.jpg


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2005)

Denke mal, dass wäre die beste Lösung. Grade wenn du mit Photoshop und seinen Kniffen noch nicht allzuvertraut bist könnte es ein Ding der mittleren Unmöglichkeit werden das vernünftig freizustellen. Zumal das Bild (wenn es von der Qualität nicht drastisch für die Zuschaustellung reduziert wurde) von der Qualität auch nicht unbedingt das Non-Plus-Ultra darstellt und grade wenn du es noch im Druck verwenden willst, würde das wohl weniger toll wirken. 

... Meine Meinung


----------



## atomicfan (21. November 2005)

ich muss aber das sackerl abbilden weil es genau so zu kaufen ist und er sich das so wünscht


----------



## atomicfan (21. November 2005)

ich würds aber gern probieren.

habt ihr ein paar tips wie ich es am besten ausschneiden könnte?


----------



## schutzgeist (21. November 2005)

Dann muss er dir wohl oder übel qualitativ hochauflösendes Material zur Verfügung stellen.

Mal ehrlich, würdest du das Ding kaufen, wenn es so milchlig und schepps wo abgebildet wäre?


----------



## atomicfan (21. November 2005)

findest du das foto so schlecht  

es wird ja nicth großflächig abgebildet also so schlecht sollt das ja nicht sein


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2005)

Hai,

nimm doch einfach Weihrauch  - pack's in eine Tüte - Schleife drum - Digi Cam - Fertig.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2005)

Ich hab' jetzt mal nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung wie Weihrauch farblich korrekt auszusehen hat, aber hier ein Schnellschuss, Pfade fuer die Selektion, Masken fuer das "loeschen" und fuer alle weiteren Effekte, selektive Farbkorrektur (das Gelb von der Seite war zu stark) etc. Bei Bedarf gibts noch 'ne genaurere Erklaerung oder die .psd, trotzdem bleibe ich dabei, dass ein besseres Foto die schoenere Wahl waere 

P.S.: Wirkt durch die weitere Reduzierung zwecks Dateigröße etwas kantig/koernig.


----------



## atomicfan (22. November 2005)

das ist ja schonmal ganz gut, farblich passt es zwar nicht ganz aber wie hast du das so schön ausgeschnitten? (genauere erklärung?)


----------



## oscarr (22. November 2005)

Freistellen mit Pfaden ist hier (wie immer da standard) das Zauberwort. Wie das geht wurde schon zuoft ausdiskutiert. Das Handbuch hilft da sicherlich auch weiter.

Einen kleinen Tipp zum Freistellen habe ich aber noch

MAn sollte beim Freistellen immer etwas vom freiszustellendem Objekt "abschneiden". Das heisst die entsprechende Auswahl/Pfad etwas in das Objekt hinein erstellen. 1-2 Pixel sollten da ausreichen. 

Ziel ist unschöne Ränder (Bsp. Bild von DA_Dj, schwarzer Rand) zu vermeiden.


----------



## da_Dj (22. November 2005)

Den schwarzen Rand würde ich aber nicht durch "Abschneiden" entfernen sondern über weitere Tools, das kann schnell nach hinten los gehen (wobei das bei Dingen noch halbwegs funktioniert, bei Personen, Tieren etc. hört der Spaß schnell auf) 

Freigestellt per Pfadwerkzeug (Pfade um den Sack gezogen), Auswahl markiert (strg+linksklick auf Pfadminiatur) und dann 'ne Maske erzeugt. Eigentlich gaaaanz easy und mit dem Suchbegriff "Freistellen" solltest schon 'ne Menge detailreichere Antworten dazu bekommen. Ansonsten halt noch einige andere Dinge wie Tonwert- und Farbkorrektur etc., halt was man in weniger als fünf Minuten hinkriegt. Genaue Werte hab ich nu auch nicht mehr, aber denke, dass kann man mit ein wenig experimentieren recht schnell heraus finden, was am besten passt.


----------



## atomicfan (22. November 2005)

mit dem pfad werkzeug hab ich es schon probiert laut dem tutorial aber bei mir funktioniert das so leider nicht


----------



## AKrebs70 (22. November 2005)

Ich würde aber auch noch die Folieneteile die Tranzparent sind entweder ausschneiden und auf einer neuen Ebene platzieren der ich dann auch eine Tranzparenz gebe oder wenn es schon auf dem wiessen Hintergrund bleiben soll abwedeln wie im Beispiel unten.

Axel


----------



## atomicfan (22. November 2005)

das schaut ja spitze aus

wie macht man das mit dem abwedeln?


----------



## AKrebs70 (22. November 2005)

Mit diesem Werkzeug


----------



## da_Dj (22. November 2005)

Mag zwar ein wenig barsch klingen, aber wie wärs mal mit einem Blick ins Handbuch?  Da sind die Werkzeuge beschrieben auch deren Funktionen, das Abwedeln z.B. geht (oh Wunder ) mit dem Abwedler.


----------



## atomicfan (22. November 2005)

hast ja recht aber das handbuch hab ich zuletzt vor 1jahr gelesen und seitdem schon wieder einiges vergessen dadurch das ich photoshop nur selten verwende

kann mir noch jemand erklären wie man mit dem pfadauswahl werkzeug arbeitet.

ich hab mir das tutorial mit dem wolf angesehen aber die palette kommt bei mir nicht und ich hab bei pfadauswahl nichts drinnen, was muss ich machen damit ich so professionel ausschneiden kann?


----------



## rockford (22. November 2005)

Wenn ich mich noch einmischen darf, dann würde ich diesen Säckchen in eine Badewanne legen, und dort noch einmal fotografieren. Vorausgesetzt die Wanne ist weiß. 

Vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Halogenlampen ausrichten, und schon hat man in jeder Wohung ein kleines Fotostudio, welches durchaus brauchbare Bilder macht. 

Gruß

rockford


----------

